# Acacia Reservation in Lyndhurst



## ForShore (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys. Just wondering if any of you have scouted the waters out at Acacia Reservation in Lyndhurst, Ohio? I read it was a former golf course but made recently this year into a nature reserve and has three ponds. One big pond which I believe Euclid Creek runs out of and two other decently sized ponds. I think I might have to make a trip out there myself after work to see what it offers.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They shocked it recently but I am not sure what came up. PM me if you want details. I live right by it.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

I would love to know if there's anything worth catching in there. I'm over that way all the time and am always looking for an excuse to bring out the light action rod.


----------



## ForShore (Aug 30, 2013)

Stealie72 said:


> I would love to know if there's anything worth catching in there. I'm over that way all the time and am always looking for an excuse to bring out the light action rod.


I went there today and fished all three ponds. Saw a lot of top water activity in the pond closest to Cedar Rd but did not have any luck. The bigger lake next to Richmond Rd I caught a small LM but nothing to call home about. The best luck I had was pulling two LM's out of the "fountain pond" on the East side of the reservation. All and all was an OK turn out. I'm looking forward to going back there when I have more time to burn. According to the guy Mike who's in charge of stocking the bigger lake said he did a fish population survey which reported decent numbers of LM all 12" or under, a lot of carp and some Goldfish.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect place to take my kid. Thanks for the report!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Stealie72 said:


> Sounds like a perfect place to take my kid. Thanks for the report!


It was when it first opened, but not now.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> It was when it first opened, but not now.


No? It sounds fairly productive for a kid's attention span.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Stealie, PM sent


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Went out there yesterday evening to scout, and KTkiff is right about the ponds not being very active right now, despite apparently being stocked last week. 

I hung around all three ponds for a while and threw out some test casts to see what the bottoms were like, and then sat by the one by Richmond and the one right in the middle for a while after dark. Sitting by each for about 20 min right after sunset, I only heard one fish jump at a bug at each. 

Also, since it doesn't look like much has been done beyond just letting the grass grow, it's not a very pretty place. The grass on the roughs is pretty high, but the grass on the fairways is scrubby and thin, and the greens seem to mostly be sand at this point. Hopefully in the near future planting some native species of grass and other greenery will become a priority. 

OTOH, walking around an abandoned country club after dark makes my inner 15 year old happy.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Stealie72 said:


> Went out there yesterday evening to scout, and KTkiff is right about the ponds not being very active right now, despite apparently being stocked last week.
> 
> I hung around all three ponds for a while and threw out some test casts to see what the bottoms were like, and then sat by the one by Richmond and the one right in the middle for a while after dark. Sitting by each for about 20 min right after sunset, I only heard one fish jump at a bug at each.
> 
> ...


To clarify, the Acacia ponds were surveyed recently, but were not among those stocked with fish. As for land management at this new reservation, the plan is to let succession take it from golf course back to oak forest, which would have been what this site was prior to development. It will not be maintained as grassland in the long term, and you may notice lots of oak seedlings already coming up naturally.

Mike


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mike

Apparently I confuse "stocked" and "surveyed." I could have sworn I read in your blog (which is excellent, btw) that they were being stocked, but clearly my mind is slipping. 

Glad to hear that its going to revert back to forest. It will be a fantastic oasis. 

I hope at some point there is a plan for better shore access to the big pond along richmond too, especially if its going to be featured as a fishing area. The banks for most of it are terrifyingly steep, though I know that's the point when it was a water hazard. 

Thanks for all your hard work. I hope nothing in my comment was read as a knock.


----------

